# AUXTIN0 ?



## Itairs (16. Februar 2015)

Heyho


Wollte mal schnell fragen ich habe meinen Pc etwas umgebaut (Das Kleine Projekt werde ich noch Posten )
Danach habe ich um den Airflow zu Überprüfen Speed Fan gestartet und festgestellt das ich Seltsame Temperaturwerte habe. (Siehe bild)
temp.png - directupload.net

Spürbar ist von diesen Werten allerdings am Pc nichts...

Könnte mir wer sagen was genau dieses AUXTIN0 - 3 ist? Und vorallem warum es so seltsame Werte anzeigt?


Danke^^


----------



## rackcity (16. Februar 2015)

das sind sensoren, wo du wohl nicht angeschlossen hast. kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Februar 2015)

Habe ich auch:
AUXTIN0 90 Grad
AUXTIN1 -12 Grad
AUXTIN2 100 Grad
AUXTIN3 16 Grad
Und das bei 19 Grad Zimmertemperatur und 35 Grad CPU-Temperatur. Sowas ignoriere ich immer


----------



## Itairs (16. Februar 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> das sind sensoren, wo du wohl nicht angeschlossen hast. kannst du ignorieren.



Ja das dachte ich mir anfangs auch. Aber wieso sind diese werte aufeinmal aufgetaucht?
Ich meine vorher waren sie ja bis Dato nicht aufgelistet.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch:
> AUXTIN0 90 Grad
> AUXTIN1 -12 Grad
> AUXTIN2 100 Grad
> ...



Ja ich Ignoriere sie auch nachdem ich nachgeschaut habe und gemerkt habe das mein pc recht kühl ist. Allerdings bin ich ja schon neuggierrig woher diese Werte Uhrplötzlich herkommen


----------

